# ISPconfig 3 über Subdomain (Port 80) aufrufen (reverse proxy?)



## titanium (15. Feb. 2012)

Hallo ISPConfig-Profis,

ich stehe vor dem Problem, ISPConfig lediglich über Port 80 aufrufen zu können, da ich auf die Firewall vor dem Webserver keinen Einfluss habe. 

Unter HowtoForge Linux Tutorials » ISPConfig auf Port 80 ausführen unter Verwendung von Apaches Reverse Proxy Feature (Debian Etch) ist eine gute Anleitung für ISPConfig 2 veröffentlicht, die das Problem unter Verwendung eines Apache reverse proxies umgeht.

Ich setze jedoch ISPConfig Version 3 ein, und leider ist es mir nicht gelungen, die obige Anleitung für meine Installation erfolgreich "umzumodeln".

 Muss man für ISPConfig 3 überhaupt noch einen reverse proxy einsetzen, um Port 80 für das Backend zu nutzen oder geht das auch anders?
Wie bekomme ich das an den Start?

Danke vielmals für Tipps & Hinweise.


----------



## Till (15. Feb. 2012)

Ich würde das auch bei ISPConfig 3 über einen proxy lösen. Die Vorgehensweise ist:

1) apache proxy module installieren und aktivieren.
2) Eine neue webseite in ispconfig erstellen, z.B. mit domain. ispconfig.deinedomain.tld
3) Folgendes ins apache direktiven feld der neuen webseite einfügen:


```
ProxyRequests Off

        <Proxy *>
          Order deny,allow
          Allow from all
        </Proxy>

        ProxyPass / http://ispconfig.example.com:8080/
        ProxyPassReverse / http://ispconfig.example.com:8080/
```
Falls Du irgendwelche sonstigen Einstellungen nach dem ispconfig 2 Tutorial gemacht hast, dann solltest Du das rückgängig machen.


----------



## Soeldner (18. Juli 2014)

Hallo Till,

wie regel ich das mit den Zugriffsrechten innerhalb ISPconfig? Lege ich eine neue Domain an, bekommt  diese einen neuen Benutzer zB

domain.de = web11 client4
isp.domain.de = web200 client4

einfach ein chown drüber oder sollte man das über ISPconfig verbiegen?

Meldung wenn man es "einfach so" einrichtet

Web:


> *FEHLER 403 - Unzulässig!*
> 
> 
> *Folgender Fehler ist aufgetreten:*
> ...


Log:

```
[Fri Jul 18 10:33:52 2014] [error] [client xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx] (13)Permission denied: Can't open directory for index: /var/www/domain.de/web/
```
Ich sehe glaube gerade den Wald vor lauter Bäumen nicht


----------



## Till (19. Juli 2014)

eine proxy Konfiguration hat doch überhaupt nichts mit Linux Filesystem Rechten un dem user unter dem script ausgeführt werden zu tun, da bei einem proxy die request doch per http an einen anderen port weitergeleitet werden.


----------



## Soeldner (19. Juli 2014)

Soweit klar, aber mal ein Beispiel.

Ich habe die Domain meine-seite.de für den Benutzer meineseite angelegt. Auf dem Server entsteht das Verzeichnis /var/www/meine-seite.de/web/usw

Das gehört zB dem Benutzer web100 und der gruppe  client4

Der Benutzer kann bedingt durch seine Firewall nicht auf meine-seite.de:8080 zugreifen.
Jetzt kommt die Lösung aus dem 2. Beitrag.

1. Apache Modul ... klar
2. Eine neue webseite in ispconfig erstellen ...

Erstelle ich für diesen Kunden eine neue Webseite, bekommt diese als Benutzer web101 und gruppe client4. Quasi einen anderen Benutzer.

web101 darf nicht auf web100 zugreifen. Man müsste die Regel quasi in die Apache Direktiven der hauptdomain packen, also bei meine-seite.de.  zB


```
ProxyPass /isp https://meine-seite.de:8080/
ProxyPassReverse /isp https://meine-seite.de:8080/
```
Funktioniert aber auch nicht da dann das CMS welches unter meine-seite.de auswirft, seite nicht vorhanden.

Mein Problem ist gerade, ich verstehe den Zusammenhang des logs

```
(13)Permission denied: Can't open directory for index: /var/www/meine-seite.de/web
```
 nicht.

Die Direktive sollte auf http Basis passieren wie Du es geschrieben hast. Aber nach den Logs holt er nicht die Seite im Hintergrund sodern versucht auf den Webspace zuzugreifen mit absolutem Pfad.


----------

